# What to do with Laceweight yarn



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I really like lace weight yarn.
I dye a lot of it and I buy a lot of laceweight when I see a colour that looks stunning.
I really like the fact that it goes a long way and you can do a lot of knitting with one skein.
I'm always in awe of some of the amazing shawls posted by KPers with great talent.
I've made shawls, I've made scarves..... I wanted to make something else with all this laceweight I've accumulated.

So I decided it was about time I tried to make a light laceweight cardigan, make use of the yarn and have something that I could wear in the summer over a t-shirt or a dress.

I've dyed the yarn in a favourite colour, I've knit the back and I'm now on with the left front.

I'm writing the pattern as I'm knitting it, but I just wanted to show you what I was doing so far.
And if Kpers might have other suggestions other than shawls and scarves for laceweight yarns.


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is really pretty, I love the color :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Everything about this is beautiful.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. The colours were inspired by the wild peacocks in the garden


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Your yarn is just lovely. I've never used lace weight but was just wondering if socks could be knitted with it.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I hadn't thought of socks. My sock knitting isn't as lovely as some of the sock knitters who post on KP.
Is sock knitting possible with laceweight? Would be interested to hear from the sock knitters


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Your color choice is beautiful.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

You do beautiful work, both in the dyeing and knitting. I'm envious of your talent. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW, this is gorgeous


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful colours. Do you ever sell any?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Please share when finished. I love your choice of color.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I am thrilled to see a garment made in something other than worsted or DK weight. I am working on one in sock yarn right now but hadn't thought to go as small as lace weight. I can't wait to see your finished piece!


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

This is beautiful and will be so useful and light weight for summer. Love the colour too,


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Kaiess said:


> Beautiful colours. Do you ever sell any?


There is a web site just under her avatar. Check it out. She has beautiful yarns.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great. I've never consider making a top with lace yarn; I've only used it for shawls. You've opened my eyes!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful, light weight for summer. Many hours well spent!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is going to be gorgeous. I too have something similar on my to do.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Lace yarns for socks - I would suggest you make sure it has silk content for the strength that nylon usually gives. Most sock yarns have at least a 25% nylon content for durability. Silk is a very strong fibre, that can provide the same feature. Mohair is also another durable fibre - if your lace yarn has a mohair content, that can help as well (and make soft fuzzy snuggly socks, I'm sure  )

Other than that - it is simply a matter of finding the right number of cast on stitches to use, and make sure to knit to a tighter gauge.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> There is a web site just under her avatar. Check it out. She has beautiful yarns.


Thank you jmai. I didn't think to look for that.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Fabulous work and great talent in both the dyeing and knitting, but you have totally boggled my brain with "I'm writing the pattern as I'm knitting it" WOW!!!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

It's boggling my brain too! I feel I don't have that much brain that I can afford to boggle it...
I'm using a machine knitted cardigan as a template for sizing and have frogged quite a lot of rows, but it is coming together finally.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Your yarn and your work are absolutely gorgeous! I love your idea of doing a lightweight sweater with lace weight. It looks like it's working up into a lovely, light fabric. I'm sure all our fellow KPers would love to see your finished product! 

Some other items you might be able to knit in lace weight: summer shrugs, bridal hankies, summer baby clothes. Basically anything that would benefit from being made from a very flexible, lightweight fabric. Oh - how about a peasant blouse? Or a tank top? Basically any type of summer top. 

I'm rambling now, but I hope this gives you a few ideas. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This is really impressing me. It is looking beautiful thus far. I definitely want to see the finished project.
I, too, have lots of lace weight that I want to use.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the support and lots of ideas.
I'm hoping that once I get the basic pattern sorted, I can use that as a basis for variations, such as lots of eyelet holes or even some easy lace designs, all worked withing the same pattern.


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

That looks lovely Mary, certainly shows of your beautiful yarn to perfection. How many skeins do you think its going to take ?.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful in the utmost! LOVE the colors in the yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

hen said:


> Thanks for all the support and lots of ideas.
> I'm hoping that once I get the basic pattern sorted, I can use that as a basis for variations, such as lots of eyelet holes or even some easy lace designs, all worked withing the same pattern.


Now, That is what I call talent!! Would be interested in the pattern once you have written it. Please keep us posted.Lindseymary


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I absolutely adore your colours- I'm green with envy. Yes, I think your lacaweight cardigan is going to look good. :mrgreen:


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

At the moment, I'm working on a bust size of 34 inches and if possible, I would like to complete the cardigan with one single 100g skein. But I dyed 2 skeins of the same colourway to make sure that I had enough to complete the cardigan.
I should be able to tell from the weight leftover what the actual yardage is for the garment.
I'll make the calculations for other larger sizes once I've made the first cardi.
This is all new to me and it feels like I'm inventing the wheel but it is fun. If only I had more knitting time....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was thinking maybe some fingerless gloves. I was thinking that maybe there was a book or magazine giving ideas for using laceweight. If I come across it, will post back here.

Sue


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

very very lovely. the color is exquisite


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

hen said:


> I really like lace weight yarn.
> I dye a lot of it and I buy a lot of laceweight when I see a colour that looks stunning.
> I really like the fact that it goes a long way and you can do a lot of knitting with one skein.
> I'm always in awe of some of the amazing shawls posted by KPers with great talent.
> ...


Ooh la la the colors of spring!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> There is a web site just under her avatar. Check it out. She has beautiful yarns.


What beautiful colours, have just been to her website, had to buy....


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just looked at your website - oh my! It's just crammed with the most gorgeous yarns. I'll have to start laceweight knitting in earnest just not shawls and scarves. Obviously a need for more patterns! 

Thanks for the post that has brought your yarns to my notice. Good luck with your pattern writing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

hen said:


> I hadn't thought of socks. My sock knitting isn't as lovely as some of the sock knitters who post on KP.
> Is sock knitting possible with laceweight? Would be interested to hear from the sock knitters


My grandmother knit stockings of laceweight yarn, complete with a design, she wore them at her wedding, I was told and in her coffin when she died. She used steel knitting pins, I have them, probably 0000 or on that order. All stockings and socks were hand knit at one time. No doubt the one ply yarn they spun was used for warm weather hose for men and women. Try it.

Carol J.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful colours .I once read that kaffe kassett chose the colours from someones eyes if he was designing for a particular person.It is amazing how many colours you see when you really study them.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I can't wait to see the finished sweater.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

This is exactly the weight I need for a summer cardigan. I visited the website and the yarns are all wonderful and inspiring. What size needles are you using?


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

So far, so good!!! Love the color!!! I have wanted to knit a lace weight sweater also, it is still on my ever-growing list!!!


----------



## maystamps (Dec 6, 2011)

SO beautiful. Would love to see the finished product-Please.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> There is a web site just under her avatar. Check it out. She has beautiful yarns.


Her yarns are absolutely luscious - and so is her work!! I'm going to have to bookmark this to go look again. Who knows, someday I may just HAVE to treat myself to luscious!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

hihi i have been looking at laceweight sweater patterns for a long time...
2 of the most popular are whisper and featherweight by hannah fettig...
but here are some that i think are really different.. i included some that are lace weight held double because that is my favourite way to knit lace weight... i was thinking that the subtlety of your colours held double and in narrow low contrast stripes would be amazing.. i find when looking at laceweight i am always most drawn to items in kid silk laceweight.... which brings me to my questions
1. do you ever make kidsik laceweight? 
2. do you do custom orders?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swoon

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-lace-cardigan

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cirkeltrje---lace-circle-sweater

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/insouciant

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sara-16

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/g-h-o-s-t (by a wonderful dyer of yarns)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maigold

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-connoisseur

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jacke---cardigan-opera

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jacke---cardigan-noavioro

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watson

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starling-3

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/etude-in-stripes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-party-cardigan-2


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are very talented, and your color sense is superb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> This is really impressing me. It is looking beautiful thus far. I definitely want to see the finished project.
> I, too, have lots of lace weight that I want to use.


Me too! Please keep us updated. 
I love the colors!!!


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow - peacocks in your garden in Huddersfield !!??fabulous colours, I have something similar in my stash, King Cole Zig Zag shade 743. Buf I haven't decided what to do with it yet - is yours 4ply? I do admire you for making your own pattern though.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, this yarn is so beautiful!

Other than summer shawls - summer vests, tops?..


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Lovely patterns, Lizruork! My favorite is the Watson.

Hen, your colorways are stunning. I very much enjoyed looking at your page. I soon may be converted to using lace yarns.

I'll be looking forward to seeing the finished cardi. I'm sure it will drape beautifully.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

LOVE the color of the yarn! Can't wait tot see the finished garment.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> You do beautiful work, both in the dyeing and knitting. I'm envious of your talent. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Ditto.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love your yarn, I love the colors and I love to make shawls...what more can I say??


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

hen said:


> I hadn't thought of socks. My sock knitting isn't as lovely as some of the sock knitters who post on KP.
> Is sock knitting possible with laceweight? Would be interested to hear from the sock knitters


Depends on the composition of the yarn. Regular sock yarn has about 75% wool and 25% nylon and is treated to be "superwash." If the lace weight yarn you are considering would felt, it would mean that (1) you would have to wash the socks by hand, and (2) it would probably felt from wear friction.

If you decide to try it, I'd like to know the results as I have lots of lace yarn that I've accumulated for one reason or another.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful yarn! I made a laceweight cardigan. It is sooo comfortable, and flattering too, because it doesn't add any bulk at all to your silhouette.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very beautiful work and the yarn is such a gorgeous door.


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Apologies I checked our your website, brilliant & what a location to live& work in.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I like using lace and sock weight yarns for cardigans and tops. We stay in the north during the summer and south for the winter so we are typically in spring/summer weather year around. I've found anything heavier than DK weight is often too warm and doesn't get worn as often.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That yarn and color are beautiful..Would love to see the sweater when it is done..


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunning colors and your work is just beautiful. You have both good hands and a good eye


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

my favorite colors also-outstaning!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

You could make a lovely summer tunic or a summer T shirt. Socks would be wonderful in that wool as well, I also love the colours.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Wonderful colors!


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

I am in awe of your talent and eye for color.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I live in Arizona and laceweight items are great for summer. Your work is stunning.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Hen Lady,

I just love the colours of your wool. So beautiful and soft. I have looked on your website and the other colours are just as niiiiice. You are doing a beautiful work with the blue yarn, wowwwww. The peacock is so nice, I hope they are not too agressive. Keep up the good work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow! What a gorgeous colour. Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

The yarn is beautiful. It must be so rewarding to dye yarn yourself, design and pattern, and then knit it up. Wow!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your work is gorgeous!
I look forward to the pattern; and the completed sweater,


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful. Would you mind telling me how you get all the variegated color when you dye your yarn? Do you use a tie dye type method?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I was thinking maybe some fingerless gloves. I was thinking that maybe there was a book or magazine giving ideas for using laceweight. If I come across it, will post back here.
> 
> Sue


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/light-as-air-fingerless-gloves

The yarn is beautiful, and your knitting is amazing! Thanks for sharing and inspiring us all.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Wonderful colours. How on earth do you get the various colours all together? I can kind of accept various shades of one colour being possible (don't know how, but I can see some logic to it). But DIFFERENT colours, now that just has to be magic!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

your yarns are stunning. I only wish that there were more skeins of the same colors; enough to make a cardigan.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful color!! it will make a lovely sweater, I'm sure!


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful. Last week a friend turned up in a lace weight cardigan she had bought in Latvia, with a plain back and lace patterned front, really stylish and beautiful


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Fantastic! Your stitches are the most evenly perfect I've ever seen. The color is outstanding! Congratulations!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow. Thank you for all the ideas and your lovely lovely messages on KP.
The lace fingerless gloves sound like a lovely idea... Victorian do you think? I could only hope that my knitting is up to a challenge!
And the idea of a patterned laceweight front to a cardigan is a very clever idea. That's giving me lots of new ideas. I think all of us Kpers should be writing patterns. It's inspiring being with lots of other knitters who just love fibres.
I've had a few messages about dyeing yarns. I think it's worth having a go yourselves. It's not difficult. A bit time consuming, but great fun.
Just posting a picture of some laceweight I'm dyeing at the moment. It's like painting with colours.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yours is beautiful and I too love the colours.

As a suggestion, I was wondering if it could be used to crochet fine garments instead of crochet cotton?- much softer and more pliable than some cottons.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, such a lovely color!


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Marvelous colors! Please post a finished photo when you are done.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Mary, your website is absolutely gorgeous! One could (and will) spend hours on just the My Little Royd Moor Yarns World page. The photography is excellent, and it's fascinating to see the flora, fauna and other natural wonders that inspire the colors you use in dyeing your lovely yarns.

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful part of the world with the rest of us. You certainly have brightened my day! :-D


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the fabric that you're getting! I like working with "skinny yarn," too.

Hazel


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

hen said:


> Wow. Thank you for all the ideas and your lovely lovely messages on KP.
> The lace fingerless gloves sound like a lovely idea... Victorian do you think? I could only hope that my knitting is up to a challenge!
> And the idea of a patterned laceweight front to a cardigan is a very clever idea. That's giving me lots of new ideas. I think all of us Kpers should be writing patterns. It's inspiring being with lots of other knitters who just love fibres.
> I've had a few messages about dyeing yarns. I think it's worth having a go yourselves. It's not difficult. A bit time consuming, but great fun.
> Just posting a picture of some laceweight I'm dyeing at the moment. It's like painting with colours.


Lovely color and nice weight yarn. I have questions:
1. What is the yarn composition and original color that you are using in the dyeing (in the photo)?
2. What are you using for coloring and how are you doing it?


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Gorgeous colors! I know you said it was inspired by peacocks, however, I see ocean which is a palette to whuch I'm always drawn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is going to be absolutely lovely! Beautiful color.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful work and gorgeous color!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous colors....really stunning!


----------



## nchilds (Jan 26, 2013)

I peeked at your website.....you have beautiful colors and yarns!.....very impressive product. 
I'm interested in how much yardage you will need to make your sweater? (And what size are you making?) Lace weight would take significant greater yardage than DK or sport, I should think, but could not guess how much. 
Thanks for sharing.....I love the look of fine knit sweaters. Must take forever, though, to finish a sweater! N


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm making the cardigan based on a 34 inch bust (daughter's size, not mine ((I wish!)).
I'm using my own merino/tencel laceweight yarn approx 800m per skein.
I'm still working on the knitting, so I'm not sure of the yardage yet. I think I may go over the 1 skein for the cardigan, but I will post details once I've finished the cardigan. 
I was hoping to just use 1 skein for the cardigan, but as I'm writing the pattern as I'm knitting, I can't be sure of the yardage yet. But I will keep you up to date.

I'm also hoping that the pattern will translate for other laceweight yarns. I have a lot of laceweight in my stash that I've bought over the years and a cardigan would be such a useful way to use some of it up. And I'm hoping it will be useful for other KPers and their stash.

If I get to use just 1 skein, it'll be an inexpensive garment to make.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Both my daughters have purchased very thin cardigans for summer to use in restaurants, markets, etc. even church. They have asked why I don't make them a sheer sweater.
You read their minds.
It appears to be working out really well!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I made a lovely cardigan with alpaca silk lace. Lace fronts & plain back. The bloom from the alpaca made the plain knit look solid enough even though I used a 6 needle.
Best thing is I have lots of yarn left - enough for a skirt if I get that ambitious.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

It is turning out gorgeous!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

This looks fantastic! If you find you don't like it, I'll be happy to take it off your hands! (love the colors!)


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

What size needles are you using? Gauge? Beautiful!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm using 4mm Uk size needles. Not quite sure what that translates to in a US size. Probably need a conversion chart.
I'm also working with raglan sleeves, trying to maintain a fluid drape without putting pressure on the sides of the garment. I don't want drop sleeves to pull the sleeve shape out of shape overall because the knit is so fine. This is what seems to be taking my time, trying to achieve a balanced shape. But the raglan sleeves definitely seem to achieve that shape.

Yes, it does seem to be a fashionable thing at the moment. And my girls seem keen to want a hand knitted garment.. an added bonus


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

I knitted socks with lace weight yarn. I doubled the yarn, they came out fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

greythounds said:


> Your yarn is just lovely. I've never used lace weight but was just wondering if socks could be knitted with it.


It would depend if there was some other fibre, I would think, as well as wool, to make them serviceable enough- although what about knitting stockings- as you obviously have the patience of a saint! I don't think I would attempt a stocking stitch project in lace weight.


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

I knitted socks with lace weight yarn. I doubled the yarn, they came out fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

hen said:


> I'm using 4mm Uk size needles. Not quite sure what that translates to in a US size. Probably need a conversion chart.
> I'm also working with raglan sleeves, trying to maintain a fluid drape without putting pressure on the sides of the garment. I don't want drop sleeves to pull the sleeve shape out of shape overall because the knit is so fine. This is what seems to be taking my time, trying to achieve a balanced shape. But the raglan sleeves definitely seem to achieve that shape.
> 
> Yes, it does seem to be a fashionable thing at the moment. And my girls seem keen to want a hand knitted garment.. an added bonus


size 6 (US)


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Lurker 2 ... useful to know


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

A yummy blue combination you have dyed!!! I'm a push over for anything blue. I've used lace weight yarn to make garments as the weight is just about right for our sub-tropical climate. I've learned to use combinations of lace weight yarn depending on how fine the yarn is. Sometimes I double the yarn to give a little more weight or I may find a solid lace weight yarn to strand with a variegated yarn. I generally use a US 6 needle and knit a swatch to give me the "fabric" I want for my sweater/shell/cardigan. I love the light weight feel of these sweaters.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> Mary, your website is absolutely gorgeous! One could (and will) spend hours on just the My Little Royd Moor Yarns World page. The photography is excellent, and it's fascinating to see the flora, fauna and other natural wonders that inspire the colors you use in dyeing your lovely yarns.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful part of the world with the rest of us. You certainly have brightened my day! :-D


couldn't have said it any better :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

You COULD knit socks with it, but not sure they would wear well...


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

ABSOLUTLY....DELICEOUS.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

It is going to be so beautiful. And such a nice weight for the summer! Thanks for sharing. Really looking forward to seeing the final result! Don't forget to model it for us!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely so far! Have you tried knitting with two strands and using for some lovely lacey socks or baby items?


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Love the color.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. What size needle are you using?
Ellie


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

These colors are beautiful and the sweater looks wonderful too. I think this would be lovely for baby hats, socks, and sweaters. The lace weight and small needles required would make it flexible for small children.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Love your yarns and the colors are fantastic. I would not recommend lace weight yarns for socks. I do not think they would hold up to the wear and tear. Have you ever thought of making a top, a skirt, or a dress out of your yarn. I think any of those would feel so good and look good made from lace weight yarn.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

This is lovely.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Such a rich color!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the color. I bought some 50%merino and 50%silk a year ago and would like to make a sweater with it. Do you by any chance have a pattern? tank you YasminaB


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely color hues. This will be a truly lovely sweater.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful yarn, beautiful color, beautiful sweater in the making. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Is Royd Moore Yarns your beautiful hand-dyed yarns?
They are lovely and very reasonable.
How much would it cost to ship yarns from England to the US?
I really would like to try them.
Thanks, Nan


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

looks beautiful so far....make sure you post a picture when you are finished!


----------



## KAN (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful! Will you post the pattern when you have completed it, please! Thank you Karen


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.roydmooryarns.com/

You have a beautiful web site plus I'm anxious to see your finished project.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all so much.
It's coming along beautifully.
I'm just going to have to think a bit more carefully about the front bands. I was going to make bands and then stitch to the front edges, but I think it may be too heavy. I'm not going to put buttons on. just make it a casual open cardigan.
Any thoughts on the front bands?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would appreciate to know if you can provide a US dollar conversion and an approximation of postage & handling to AZ USA . Your yarns are beautiful.



hen said:


> I really like lace weight yarn.
> I dye a lot of it and I buy a lot of laceweight when I see a colour that looks stunning.
> I really like the fact that it goes a long way and you can do a lot of knitting with one skein.
> I'm always in awe of some of the amazing shawls posted by KPers with great talent.
> ...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

hen said:


> I really like lace weight yarn.
> I dye a lot of it and I buy a lot of laceweight when I see a colour that looks stunning.
> I really like the fact that it goes a long way and you can do a lot of knitting with one skein.
> I'm always in awe of some of the amazing shawls posted by KPers with great talent.
> ...


Oh, gorgeous colors!!! I share you addiction. However, for socks, if you choose to use it, I wouldn't use it for everyday socks, unless you keep a stash for repairs. Lace weight yarns won't take the wear and tear of everyday socks and I don't think that adding wooly nylon to them would help a lot, although a good percentage of silk may wear better. Of course, this is ideal for your purpose and the sweater is gorgeous, but consider a very special baby or child's dress or a wall hanging.

It's a good thing you don't live close, though, or I'd be at your house going through your stash.


----------



## jkm (Apr 26, 2014)

WOW! Your yarn is beautiful. Please post the sweater when finished. Thanks


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

hen said:


> I really like lace weight yarn.
> I dye a lot of it and I buy a lot of laceweight when I see a colour that looks stunning.
> I really like the fact that it goes a long way and you can do a lot of knitting with one skein.
> I'm always in awe of some of the amazing shawls posted by KPers with great talent.
> ...


Paton's has lace wt yarn and a book of patterns for using the yarn. That yarn has several fibers, off hand I recall mohair and wool. What are your fibers? The knitting board has produced double fabric for lap blankets for wheel chair users, scarves (can not keep them in the house), and a hat that is held together with a wooden pin. Think I will dig into the lace wt section of the stash. moon Loomer


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and wonderful pictures on your website. Love the comments on your travels and about the animals at home. Had a chuckle when I read the sign outside a Stratford pub about the Husband Creche - very original.

Lovely to see so many ideas for lace weight yarn. I'm adding more to my stash...love the drape of this fine work. It's becoming very popular.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I've just spent more than an hour on your website, drooling at the wonderful yarns and the scenery to die for. Your photos are spectacular, and I'm spurred on to use up as much of my lace stash as I can, as quickly as I can, so that I can be guilt-free when I place an order with you. Just love your colours and the nature which inspires them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> Well, I've just spent more than an hour on your website, drooling at the wonderful yarns and the scenery to die for. Your photos are spectacular, and I'm spurred on to use up as much of my lace stash as I can, as quickly as I can, so that I can be guilt-free when I place an order with you. Just love your colours and the nature which inspires them.


Hi Althea! Good to 'see' you around! How are you?


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

LOVE the colors! Can't wait to see the finished project! What size needles are you using? For another project...it is pretty popular to layer tops, so how about a lacy cover all/tunic? Or skinny scarves for your hair? Or luminaries of some sort with LED candle inside? That's all I've got...LOL


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome colors. Beautiful work.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

it will be beautiful! I would like a pattern for a less dense sweater that I can knit with mohair or angora blend. I saw a few but not exactly what I want.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too!



Nanjston said:


> Is Royd Moore Yarns your beautiful hand-dyed yarns?
> They are lovely and very reasonable.
> How much would it cost to ship yarns from England to the US?
> I really would like to try them.
> Thanks, Nan


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An I-cord finish rather than a band?



hen said:


> Thank you all so much.
> It's coming along beautifully.
> I'm just going to have to think a bit more carefully about the front bands. I was going to make bands and then stitch to the front edges, but I think it may be too heavy. I'm not going to put buttons on. just make it a casual open cardigan.
> Any thoughts on the front bands?


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

I just Love the beautiful shades of blue in your gorgeously hand-dyed yarn. Its simply stunning. Lucky girl to have the right touch. Whenever I try to hand dye, it never really works out. What about knitting some dolls clothes??
LOL


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought i-chord, but would you need to widen the fronts to make up for band width?? Am really getting enthusiastic about doing one, but at the speed I knit.....does the yarn "age" well :roll: :lol: Lindseymary


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

If you can, in Canada, Rowan do a lot of lacey type patterns, look for Kid Silk Haze - you can easily substitute yarn.


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

If you can, in Canada, Rowan do a lot of lacey type patterns, look for Kid Silk Haze - you can easily substitute yarn. Or Debbie Bliss Angel too.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful and creative, can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, socks certainly can be knitted in lace yarn specially when the fibre has some strength. It always depends of when you want to wear them. Luxury socks, YEAH!!


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow that's coming out beautiful. I love lace weight yarn. I wish I could find a pattern to make a pull over.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

hen said:


> Thank you all so much.
> It's coming along beautifully.
> I'm just going to have to think a bit more carefully about the front bands. I was going to make bands and then stitch to the front edges, but I think it may be too heavy. I'm not going to put buttons on. just make it a casual open cardigan.
> Any thoughts on the front bands?


as long as there is adequate width i dont think buttonbands are necessary... will the edge curl???

whether you use it buttonbands or just to "hold" the edge you might want to try a lace edging instead of a solid band.... you could do a vertical one just ssk-ing as you go... that would reduce the weight and a narrow simple lace insertion stitch might be very pretty.... not very modern looking of course but a matter of taste i guess...


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

That is a good idea. 
Had wondered about a very simple crochet edge but might not be "young" enough for my daughter.
Do you think a band knitted sideways , picking up stitches across both the fronts and the back, maybe in a garter stitch to match the welt?


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

hen said:


> That is a good idea.
> Had wondered about a very simple crochet edge but might not be "young" enough for my daughter.
> Do you think a band knitted sideways , picking up stitches across both the fronts and the back, maybe in a garter stitch to match the welt?


i think a vertical or horizonatl garter band is lovely.... but.... try a little but and see if it wants to fold in on itself.... i find even with severe blocking some edgings (esp garter) dont want to lie flat...


----------

